# Do You Own A Cougar, Or Have You Looked At Them?



## rustybumper (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm sure there are lurkers on this board who own a Cougar travel trailer, or have looked at them. If that's you, I'd like to ask you some questions.
I'm looking to buy either an Outback 292BH (new), or a Cougar 26BHS (new). Both have almost the same floor plan (eg. have bunks, one slide,
queen bed in the front, ect). The Cougar has a pocket door in the bedroom. The Outback has the outside camp kitchen, and also the air sofa
sleeper. The Outback also has a dead space on the back left wall which helps make the trailer at least a foot and a half longer. The height of 
the Outback is 10 feet 11 inches. The Cougar stands 11 feet 4 inches. Why the difference? Is the frame on the Cougar higher, or is there 
something higher on the roof? Also, the brochure of the Outback, tells about the r-value of its insulation. The brochure of the Cougar does not.
Therefore, are they insulated the same?

I think I have read that Cougar has been "best in it's class" for a number of years. Would they both be in the same class? I had just always 
assumed that Outback was one of the top, or the best.

I have a 3/4 ton Suburban, so I don't think towing would be an issue. Which should I go for?

Thanks for the help.....Rusty Bumper


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We just got back from a 25 day trip traveling with another couple who own a Cougar. Their trailer is more impressive than ours, but we're both almost the same length bumper to bumper. He's got a 34' 5th-wheel, I've got a 30' travel trailer with a 3' extension welded on to the rear bumper to carry my generator and fuel.

Since they're both made by Keystone, I can report that Gilligan worked on both.


----------



## Wisconsin Outbacker (Mar 26, 2012)

We looked at many travel trailers this past winter and narrowed our decision down to the Cougar and the Outback, and it was not an easy decision. We almost bought the 292BH but in the end went with the outback 320BH which is the same as the 292 from the bedroom back.
what we liked about the 292 and 320 was the amount of storage available in the Outbacks as most folks know that you can never have too much storage. The way the bunks are set up there is aditional wardrobe storage in the bunk room of the Outback and more pantry space. We also liked the garden shower in the outback bathroom which is bigger than the small narrow tubs in the Cougar. You may want to measure the bunk width also as some of the trailers we looked at have bunks as narrow as 26". The Outback bunks are 32" and if your kids are bigger they will like having the larger bunks. As for insulation they are about the same. In the end take your time and look them both over at a dealers lot. We went back and forth several times and then made our decision. So far we are extremely happy with our Outback and have had no major problems with it. Good luck with whatever you choose and happy camping.


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

"Do You Own A Cougar, Or Have You Looked At Them?"

I'm shocked that nobody made a wise crack on this title!... I gotta admit, at my age I look at them all the time!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MacTeam said:


> "Do You Own A Cougar, Or Have You Looked At Them?"
> 
> I'm shocked that nobody made a wise crack on this title!... I gotta admit, at my age I look at them all the time!


...now that is funny.


----------



## pxt (May 7, 2012)

I have the 292 bh and its an awesome camper.....tons of storage!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Insulation wise, they are both about the same. We looked at a couple of Cougars and liked a couple of them but they wasn't much of an improvement over our Outback. Neither one is made for winter camping, something that we were interested in. But for that, you have to go to a higher end camper. Most of the problem we had camping in colder weather came from the single pane windows. With a higher end camper you get double pane low-e windows that help both summer and winter. The Cougar is a little higher end than the Outback apparently from the specs with a stronger frame. The new ones have a built in bike rack but it's not recommended to put a bike rake on the Outback. Like the others said, compare each and see which one most fit your needs now and in the near future.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Now that I am recently divorced, I am definitely in the market for a cougar...


----------

